# Mosquito Lagoon spot 10/28?



## Rediculous

I'd love to, but there's gonna be 25 mph gusts. But if I was to fish on a day like that, it'd be chunk baiting for massive bulls. 

Good luck


----------



## AfterHours2

Good chance ill be out Sunday afternoon. I'll be in the NSB/north area most of next week also. Better protection from the wind up there... Shoot me a PM if you decide to head north...


----------



## Dillusion

I'll be up north Sunday out of river breeze hugging the shorelines like its my job


----------



## Blatattack

Yaaaa


----------



## MariettaMike

I am sorry to report that I slept in this morning, ate lunch for breakfast, and watched NFL and NASCAR all afternoon while getting my gear together for going deer hunting next weekend.


----------



## Dillusion

> I am sorry to report that I slept in this morning, ate lunch for breakfast, and watched NFL and NASCAR all afternoon while getting my gear together for going deer hunting next weekend.


Same. I texted some buddies that live in titusville, they said it was horrible...so I pussied out.


----------



## Rediculous

You guys missed out, the fishing was epic. J/k, I looked at the river on my way to breakfast, and twas nasty.


----------



## MariettaMike

> You guys missed out, the fishing was epic. J/k, I looked at the river on my way to breakfast, and twas nasty.


I don't know now...your meat chunking idea could have kept you busy like this guy on Saturday..

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?82635-10-27-2012-Hurricane-Sandy-Redfishing!!!-Capt-Randy-Kraft-Tug-of-War-Charters


----------



## AfterHours2

I was up in the NSB area the last few days. It was impossible to fish the eastern shore but I was able to get in a full day running the backwater. Slippery creek, 3 sisters all were holding fish. Bait was a little harder to come by and I normally do not run that route so had a buddy take his Hewes out. Good times and caught my first trout and red on fly... ;D


----------



## MariettaMike

Congrats on the fish.


----------

